# Minn Kota I-Pilot



## hlane09 (Apr 1, 2019)

I’m considering upgrading my trolling motor to a Minn Kota Riptide Powerdrive with an I-Pilot. I’d love to hear some reviews from anyone that has one, or any other options y’all are aware of.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

It's life changing.


----------



## hlane09 (Apr 1, 2019)

Forgot to mention that I have a 17 Maverick, currently have an older 55lb thrust Minn Kota. The model I mentioned has 70lbs of thrust, can’t imagine that would be too much power for my boat


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

hlane09 said:


> 70lbs of thrust


I'm in the same boat 
I need to double check that the 48 inch shaft will work on my nymph as I'd like to put it on a little 12 footer once in a while too. like to have 70 pound thrust too.
54" 24V, 70... $1500.00
Going to look at the other manufacturers before I buy my early Christmas gift to me.

Does the I-pilot link to the gps?


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I wouldn’t have a TM without iPilot or similar GPS capability. I use mine quite a bit these days because I’m fishing solo, and can’t imagine not having it. I get that some guys like the old tillers, but I’m not one of them.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I may be getting to be an "old geezer" as I tend to take good enough care of all my stuff that it lasts a long time.
Did something a couple weeks ago that's out of character for me, I tossed a powerdrive that still worked. Needed a prop and the shaft had some rust that I could have dealt with but I've got this vision in my head of a new minn kota that I could program to take me around a certain lake up in the mountains where all I would have to do is use the remote to stop and start it... (first world problem ... solved  )


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I really like the Terrova. The Spot Lock is so helpful when fishing moving water.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

hlane09 said:


> Forgot to mention that I have a 17 Maverick, currently have an older 55lb thrust Minn Kota. The model I mentioned has 70lbs of thrust, can’t imagine that would be too much power for my boat


Go with the 80 thrust , add a Battery Tender plug. I-pilot is a game changer. Love the anchor feature. 
BUY IT!... ICM


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Rhodan.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

finbully said:


> Rhodan.


Never heard of them before but will research them some more before I buy a Minn...






Rhodan Marine







www.rhodanmarine.com


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Of all the new fancy electronics, this one is worth it the most imo. I liked my old xi5 a little more than my current ipilot, but either one will be a huge upgrade.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’m running an I-Pilot on my 17’ Maverick. It’s a 24 volt Terrova with remote control and I couldn’t be happier. Mine’s been in commercial service now for about a year (but this past year we lost March - May due to the virus).

Mine has the anchor lock and I wouldn’t be without it. Not cheap (best price I found was $1729, and that did not include the Battery Tender plug-in, the quick change mounting bracket or the PowerMania onboard charger.

Should have gotten one sooner!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Looks like i'm going to wind up spending more on my GPS/fish finder and trolling motor than I did on my boat


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

mro said:


> Looks like i'm going to wind up spending more on my GPS/fish finder and trolling motor than I did on my boat


I will soon be listing a 3 year-old Minn Kota Ulterra for sale. Probably save you over $1,000 compared to new--if you can find them.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

At the moment I'm leaning towards the 24V 80#, w/i-pilot and and a 9" Lowrance.
I can get both for under 4K... third quarter dividend due end of the month.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

If you want the TM and GPS to talk to each other, you‘ll want to research the GPS unit carefully. I actually went with the 24v Ulterra with my new skiff, and it has been a VERY nice upgrade for me and the way I use it. I got it for the ability to trim via remote, but I’m finding the deploy/stow to be very useful as well. More moving parts though...pretty sure I’m at 35 trips and so far so good.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I watched a commercial awhile back that the guy backed his boat into the water then used a remote to deploy his TM and had it station the boat out of the way while he parked his truck. 
That's kinda rad (if that's a word)

the two points for me getting the Sea Nymph was one, needed something light enough that I could still handle it on/off the trailer, the other ...something for me to tinker with... 

Going to get one this month as the strippers tend to move into the delta in September.
Front of the Nymph is good enough to cast from.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

mro said:


> I watched a commercial awhile back that the guy backed his boat into the water then used a remote to deploy his TM and had it station the boat out of the way while he parked his truck.
> That's kinda rad (if that's a word)
> 
> the two points for me getting the Sea Nymph was one, needed something light enough that I could still handle it on/off the trailer, the other ...something for me to tinker with...
> ...



I have a friend who has the automatic trolling motor on a 26ft Sea Hunt striper rig, and he does just that. Back it in, float it back far enough to deploy the trolling motor, let ti get far enough from the dock to be out of the way and hit spot lock. Then when he has his truck parked and everything ready, guide it to the dock and climb aboard. He said the first time was the toughest. $50,000 floating away from you as you drive away will do that to you.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

DBStoots said:


> I really like the Terrova. The Spot Lock is so helpful when fishing moving water.


I second this.

The big difference is ease of deploying and storing. Terrova takes no effort.


----------

